# turkey food plot?



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

Does any one plant food plots to turkey hunt on? I was looking at seeds for a food plot for deer and some said deer and turkey. I was wondering if anyone plants food plots using seeds like this to turkey hunt over. What type of plants seeds should i get if i want the turkeys to be in the food plots too. In some rye food plots i have hunted over i have seen turkeys come out in them is this a good choice?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Lord I hope this is a joke ....................


----------



## BuckedUp (Jul 17, 2009)

Chickory, clover, chuffa are all good 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cmuchip989 (Jan 13, 2010)

BuckedUp said:


> Chickory, clover, chuffa are all good
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I asked for chuffa seed at my local elevator and was informed that chuffa is illegal in Michigan since it is non native and invasive. Cannot guarantee this to be true but I would double check before planting. We just threw down clover. It was easy to maintain and grew well.


----------



## BuckedUp (Jul 17, 2009)

Looked around the web, looks like you are correct. Chuffa Illegal. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I know of several people who grow them, and they aren't growing them to hunt over them. They just want to help the turkeys.

So, hoping that's what you've got in mind, forget chufa, even if it wasn't illegal, it won't grow in Michigan. I'm told it's a type of peanut and has a growing zone of Tennessee and south. I wouldn't pay any attention to stuff on the NWTF site, most of that is geared to the southern part of this country. 

#1 thing I grow is oats...turkeys LOVE oats...and deer don't. Oats won't do anything for turkeys in deep snow, tho, so second thing is corn. Clover is something both turkeys and deer like, turkey poults will enjoy the grubs that come with clover, too. 

If you want to plant shrubs, try dogwood, autumn olive, hawthorn, barberry, or grapes...all of which will also draw grouse. 

Trees-white oak. If you want something that grows a bit faster, try an English Oak, aka gobbler oak. Pin oaks and burr oaks, too. Red oak would be last on the oak list. Turkeys like chestnuts, too, and of course, beechnuts, which is what is keeping them all going right now. There is a disease appearing in the beech trees up here that will eventually prove just as devastating as the Emerald Ash Borer is to ash/Dutch Elm Disease was to elms, but they're working on some hypovirulent hybrid beech trees in the nurseries.


----------

